# Absent members??



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I've noticed a real lack of @vadsy and @Electraglide. I know vadsy was asking about EG a while back, but nobody ever mentioned if they knew what was up? Did they get caught up in a ban or time out? Both of them posted regularly. Just wondering what's up.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

.. lol


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I did not know that. I can't get onto his profile.


----------



## Twisted Metal (Oct 12, 2011)

well that certainly explains it.....


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Damn, I’m going to miss Vadsy’s salty posts. Hopefully Electraglide is just doing time in the local crowbar hotel a will be back soon. I hope they are both doing well.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Verne said:


> I did not know that. I can't get onto his profile.


If you hover over a mention in a post it brings up the profile summary banned or not


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Learned something new today @BlueRocker


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

What a disappointment.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm gonna miss Vadsy. His saltiness always struck me as tongue in cheek and I had some really nice interactions with him.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Ive been wondering about Electraglide too.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jimmythegeek said:


> I'm gonna miss Vadsy. His saltiness always struck me as tongue in cheek and I had some really nice interactions with him.


he was a performer.
Ive had PM's with him, nothing like what his posts were like. he could be a pretty good guy actually with a lot of insight. the BBQ thread was more true to his self.
politics were his weakness and he really dug having an internet persona that got under the skin of others here. We rarely agreed in those threads, but i never found him infuriating....just childish.

the lack of transparency around his banning (I started a thread about it as well a couple weeks ago) is, concerning.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Verne said:


> I did not know that. I can't get onto his profile.


Only if you don’t make it private.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I know that Electraglide was involved heavily with cryptocurrency. Haven’t seen him around for ages.

I didn’t even know about Vadsy. Oh well.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Lola said:


> I didn’t even know about Vadsy. *Oh well.*


Who's going to come here and wipe the spat coffee off my computer and keyboard??


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

@vadsy's posts were usually very entertaining. 
Is it a perma-ban or temporary? 
Free Vadsy!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I know Vadsy got under the skin of some. I took the whole act as a joke and responded accordingly.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I am sure @Electraglide is on the road with his bike right now! Or, at least, it's what I hope for him!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Verne said:


> Learned something new today @BlueRocker


And....wwt?


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

I liked Vadsy, you knew when you saw his avatar you were likely in for half non-sequitur fully sarcastic comment. Having a Kanye West profile pic on a guitar forum already gives you an indication of his type of humour.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zztomato said:


> Free Vadsy!


Good one!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Lola said:


> And....wwt?


It was about hovering over a tagged members name in the post and seeing the basics of the profile.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Well @ vadsy did walk the line and may have crossed it too far.Don't know when, or even care, he did bring value to our group!


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Diablo said:


> the lack of transparency around his banning (I started a thread about it as well a couple weeks ago) is, concerning.





zztomato said:


> Free Vadsy!


It would probably be beneficial for some if it was disclosed how a banning is earned. The forum rules leave some room for interpretation. And if people get into heated arguments in the "Political" section that most people don't have access to unless they ask, then I think there should be extra leniency -- one shouldn't enter that realm without some expectation of "getting personal".

#freevadsy


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

troyhead said:


> It would probably be beneficial for some if it was disclosed how a banning is earned. The forum rules leave some room for interpretation. And if people get into heated arguments in the "Political" section that most people don't have access to unless they ask, then I think there should be extra leniency -- one shouldn't enter that realm without some expectation of "getting personal".
> 
> #freevadsy


This question usually comes up after someone is banned. From reading the Mods explanations in those, it appears to be: Each banning is handled on a case-by-case basis. There don't seem to be hard rules to say, you crossed X, you're out. I think it's more like someone drifts onto the radar, and are watched to see if they are unaware of the protocols and need a nudge, or they are pushing boundaries. I've also read that the Mods do warn the potential bandee that they are close. Probably list off the no-no's, and tell them to take it easy. I suppose it's up to the offender to fall in, or see where it goes. 
From my experience, there aren't too many out of the blue banishing's. Well, there was one lunatic Mod that seemed to enjoy the random exorcism, but he's gone. 
And I can only think of a handful of permanent bans in my short time here. Most are more of a suspension. I have no idea what this one is... 

This is 100% my $0.02. I do not speak on behalf of the Mod's.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Banning and making this place more sterile and less interesting isn’t necessarily for the best in the scope of maintaining a lively, diverse member base.

I prefer the ignore function as an alternative in extreme cases.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

To get yourself banned from the closed political forum and later from the forum itself is quite an achievement - you’d have to work at it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Haven't seen @boyscout for a while either.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wardo said:


> To get yourself banned from the closed political forum and later from the forum itself is quite an achievement - you’d have to work at it.


I don't think Vadsy was the kind of guy to give in. If it came to that I expect he taunted and dared the Mods to ban him.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Haven't seen @boyscout for a while either.


Yeah, he brought some interesting insights into the machinations of government might have been in the civil service or something.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

allthumbs56 said:


> I don't think Vadsy was the kind of guy to give in. If it came to that I expect he taunted and dared the Mods to ban him.


Guaranteed.

Additionally, I wouldn’t be surprised if he refused to return even if allowed.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I admit, I have lost it with Vadsy a few times. He got a "little too salty" for me. I'd let loose with a few four letter expletives and leave the forum for a couple weeks and then return. If I didn't get banned for that, it makes me wonder what he did?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

troyhead said:


> It would probably be beneficial for some if it was disclosed how a banning is earned. The forum rules leave some room for interpretation. And if people get into heated arguments in the "Political" section that most people don't have access to unless they ask, then I think there should be extra leniency -- one shouldn't enter that realm without some expectation of "getting personal".
> 
> #freevadsy


Short of threatening someone, I always thought that the political section was a no holds barred wild west, where anything goes.
You opt to go in there and know what you're in for when you join. IMO. other than what I mentioned above, that should be a non ban area.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sulphur said:


> the political section was a no holds barred wild west, where anything goes.


I’ve never found it to be like that. It’s generally civil. If you manage to get booted from there it will have been for good cause.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I haven't been around much lately, I didn't realize Vadsy got the royal boot. It's a shame. he's a great guy


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wardo said:


> *I’ve never found it to be like that. It’s generally civil. *If you manage to get booted from there it will have been for good cause.


until you go against the grain.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wardo said:


> I’ve never found it to be like that. It’s generally civil. If you manage to get booted from there it will have been for good cause.


I was alluding to the topics allowed there, but it could get a lot more heated in there than the regular forum because of those topics.
That's how it was when I hung out there, I probably did much of the heating there too...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Might be a lot more long time members about to become absent.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Might be a lot more long time members about to become absent.


In regards to the political forum closed down permanently?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Verne said:


> In regards to the political forum closed down permanently?


Best not to talk about it. And don't mention spelling errors .. lol


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

HAHAHA. I already did that in my head.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Go out for a hour to mow the lawn and relax with a beer.
Came back to an extinguished political forum and another member banned. tdotrob.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

What happened to tdorob?? ............and stop cutting your lawn. Look what happens !!!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Verne said:


> What happened to tdorob??


He sought to share wisdom from the spell checker on his computer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I avoided the political forum for the sake of my mental health


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The shame about losing it is that a lot of useful info was always shared there.
Be it about covid vaccines/information, elections, what your gov't is up to etc.
Oh .. and pics of uncensored boobies.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Verne said:


> In regards to the political forum closed down permanently?


Where did you see "permanently"? I had a thought that maybe it was just down for editing, on the other hand it's mostly 'against the grain' of the forum owner...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> The shame about losing it is that a lot of useful info was always shared there.
> Be it about covid vaccines/information, elections, what your gov't is up to etc.
> Oh .. and pics of uncensored boobies.
> View attachment 372090


Huh?????? Is there an announcement?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@keto butterknucket posted about the poli forum being gone. GCAdmin stated it was gone permanently. @Wardo ............ I took the high road there. Shhhhhh, don't get me in trouble.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Verne said:


> GCAdmin stated it was gone permanently


Then deleted the thread? I can't find it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Huh?????? Is there an announcement?


Butters started a thread asking about it.

There was an anouncement in his thread that it's gone for good.

tdotrob mentioned spelling errors in the anouncement.

Immediately thereafter the thread and rob were cancelled.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Verne said:


> @keto butterknucket posted about the poli forum being gone. *GCAdmin stated it was gone permanently*. @Wardo ............ I took the high road there. Shhhhhh, don't get me in trouble.


But why? There has to be a reason.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@allthumbs56 That I do not know. Enough asking and maybe an answer will be given......but hopefully nobody gets banned over it, again.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Sadly, this thread was about a couple regular contributors to the forum, and it's progressed into a much deeper discussion with harsher outcomes. I swear I had no idea when I posted that a snowball had started rolling downhill.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> But why? There has to be a reason.


That's what Socrates said when he was invited to gargle with a cup of hemlock.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Do not question


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Butters started a thread asking about it.
> 
> There was an anouncement in his thread that it's gone for good.
> 
> ...


wtf?

if it weren’t for the ability to speak freely on a range of topics, I’d only come here once every few months. How much can you talk about guitars? I’ve got 10 other hobbies / interests in addition to guitars. I don’t even sell anything here even though I paid for a membership. But I like the open discourse with mature people here.

But if this place is going to be censored down to the usual politically correct woke narratives, I can just get that from the CBC articles in my MSN homepage.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Diablo said:


> ... I’d only come here once every few months.


Same, I've met a lot of people here face to face and I like them so I will maintaine my acount, likely in a reduced capacity, until such time as it might be banned. However, I appreciate that sites exist to sell advertising and someone like me, who has been playing guitar for 55 years, is not likely to be the target demogrphic for advertisers. Business is business and like any other message board, face book etc, the members are the product. That's the way it is.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Echoing what has been said, I have many other interests and in guitars and other things, they wax and wane. I stay for the community, but my ‘clicks’ are going to be greatly reduced.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Well someone has an itchy trigger finger.... Didn’t even see the thread tdotrob posted on but to get banned for calling out spelling/grammar is a fucking joke. 

#freevadsey
#bringbackthepoliticalforum
#defundthemods


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Moosehead said:


> Well someone has an itchy trigger finger.... Didn’t even see the thread tdotrob posted on but to get banned for calling out spelling/grammar is a fucking joke.
> 
> #freevadsey
> #bringbackthepoliticalforum
> #defundthemods


I think this was admin, not the mods.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Also what’s the deal closing threads about discussing the banned members and reasons for their banning?
closing threads meant to provide clarity to these bans doesn’t really help anything but looks particularly bad on the mods or admin as they just doesn’t want to talk about it/or justify their actions.

@GCAdmin1
Explain yourself. You owe it to us as paying/contributing members of this forum. Or just stop being a fucking douche. 

The political forum wasn’t a place I frequented as often as I used to but it was there for those of us who wanted to discuss topics as brashly as we liked. wtf happened?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The lack of a political forum is going to seriously cut down on the amount of time that I spend here. 

I wonder if the powers that be ever stopped to consider the reduced traffic that would result? That reduced traffic will cut into ad revenues. A really short-sighted decision on their part.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Go out for a hour to mow the lawn and relax with a beer.
> Came back to an extinguished political forum and another member banned. tdotrob.


It could be worse… you could be dating Cecilia. That guy left to wash his face, we know the rest. She must have been keeping them under the bed… and it was his bed! 

Perspective Larry, all about perspective.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

With all things being politicized in the land of identity politics, some people enjoy a place to discuss the changing landscape they don`t understand. Complaining and arguing over something unfamiliar is normal around large social change, and in some part, the discussion helps in understanding what`s to come from it. The Pundit was great for that, but a little too confrontational for non-political members. 

A number of members here at the forum, had drawn a bulls eye on the Pundit with intent to have it shut down. They were also progressives that hated the general slant of the Pundit...looks to me like they finally got their way, and that in itself, is a political statement made by the forum admin.

I will miss the conversations and the information that many brought forth. Conversations about BBQ, selling used cars, and repairing quads won`t hold my interest or keep me coming here daily.

To the people that hung out in the Pundit...thanks for tolerating my ignorance at times, and thanks for sharing your concerns for the future in our discussions.

As a new player (4.5 years) I have nothing to contribute really to a forum full of experienced musicians.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I will miss the political forum....anyone got any other good forum links?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Admittedly, I didn’t go into the Political Forum. It can get heated enough out here. Not overly pleased with what seems to be a knee-jerk ban of a member. 
As mentioned, a post/thread explaining what happened lately would be nice. Even if it was in place of the old forum and closed to replies. A little insight could go a long way. But, it may open more questions than it answers.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

fretzel said:


> I think this was admin, not the mods.


@davetcan ?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

bolero said:


> I will miss the political forum....anyone got any other good forum links?


Yes - before we're all canned maybe we should pick a meeting place. You guys have been my friends for 15 years.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Considering that GCAdmin1 consists of three, maybe four(?) individuals that, to the best of my memory, never participate here, it reflects poorly the direction this place has taken.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> @davetcan ?


Ultimately a VS decision, as is their right. I don't like it but I do understand it. The new rules imposed would have made moderation almost impossible imho, better to pull the band aid off quickly.

It was always Scott's creation and I'm pretty sure VS don't have political sections on any of their other sites. Much like TGP for that matter.

I believe someone is setting up an alternative forum to allow discussion elsewhere.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

davetcan said:


> It was always Scott's creation


I somewhat recall that way back, when Scott announced the sale of this forum, his stating that there were stipulations in the agreement that the site would not change significantly. Especially the political forum.
My memory could be wrong though.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I somewhat recall that way back, when Scott announced the sale of this forum, his stating that there were stipulations in the agreement that the site would not change significantly. Especially the political forum.
> My memory could be wrong though.


No idea.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Was tdotrob really banned for a spelling correction? If that is the only reason for getting banned, isn't that more of a personal reaction as opposed to any forum rule? There have been many spelling corrections that never resulted in bans in the past. Was it more than that, or is triviality now a reason to be banned?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Verne said:


> Was tdotrob really banned for a spelling correction? If that is the only reason for getting banned, isn't that more of a personal reaction as opposed to any forum rule? There have been many spelling corrections that never resulted in bans in the past. Was it more than that, or is triviality now a reason to be banned?


Perhaps not the act itself, more the act of defiance. “I smote you!!!”

Which, I hope is not true. Cause that’s a little concerning.

4, 3,2,… countdown to a locked/closed/erased thread.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Verne said:


> is triviality now a reason to be banned?


Depending on the mood of the admin that did the banning, it would seem so.
I was banned ~two years ago by the then 'Nero' mod for the same reason. Thankfully, Scott was around to rectify the situation and banned the mod involved.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

allthumbs56 said:


> Yes - before we're all canned maybe we should pick a meeting place. You guys have been my friends for 15 years.


Gerry and Annette’s


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Breakfast in KW


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If members bail on this site because the political forum is no longer (I didn't notice to tell the truth), well, I'm confused by that. Isn't the core topic here guitars?


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Milkman said:


> If members bail on this site because the political forum is no longer (I didn't notice to tell the truth), well, I'm confused by that. Isn't the core topic here guitars?


You`re commenting in the section that has nothing to do with guitars. You`re aware of that correct? 

Does that help to answer your question? 

Nothing in this section related to guitars...so let`s get rid of it then shall we?

It`s a simple interpretation on my part...similar to your interpretation.

Different things to talk about leads to more sight traffic I would imagine, but i could be wrong I suppose.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jim Wellington said:


> You`re commenting in the section that has nothing to do with guitars. You`re aware of that correct?
> 
> Does that help to answer your question?
> 
> ...


Hmmm, sarcasm...who was it who said it was the lazy tool of a weak mind.....may have been the weak tool of a lazy mind....oh well either way.

Yes, I do understand that, thank you.

However comments were made about members abandoning the entire site were they not?

That would imply that their political discussions here are more important to them than guitar discussions.

At least, that's one implication.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow shite happens when life gets busy hey. While I was a frequent spelling mistake maker I was never banned for it. And yes admittedly there were times I felt pissed at some members but never once did I put them on the ignore list for their points of view.
As my wife has told me many times that there are assholes and that some are just bigger then others but you can't ignore them just because they differ then you do on subjects.
But wtf do I know maybe some where here for this or that and at the end of the day its their site so they get to pick and choose what they need to keep them self's happy and we are just along for the ride.
thank goodness its cool today and I am still here to think and write something but I ask in all earnest please bring back any banned members and could we start again please. thank you ship of fools


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> If members bail on this site because the political forum is no longer (I didn't notice to tell the truth), well, I'm confused by that.


I would think that it's more of it not being announced or any explanation as to the reasoning for it.
If it's a policy directive of VerticalScope, comment from them would be nice.
Having said that, many may feel that it may have been an arbitrary decision of one administrator. And the banning of a member, if true, for the sin of correcting the admin's spelling mistake.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Hmmm, sarcasm...who was it who said it was the lazy tool of a weak mind.....may have been the weak tool of a lazy mind....oh well either way.
> 
> Yes, I do understand that, thank you.
> 
> ...


Didn’t sound like sarcasm to me. It sounded like a legitimate question.

I seem to recall you making a big show of leaving a while back for your own reasons. You could have just left, but making your point and expressing your reasons seemed of great importance to you.

Who are you to judge others decisions to do the same or judge their reasons for doing so? Why do you care?

There’s ZERO difference between non guitar threads involving politics and those involving HVAC recommendations or stupid polls or any other number of non guitar related topics.

Did you ever stop to consider that there may be more to draw or keep people here than the same old discussions about Gibson QC, NGD threads, single coil vs. humbuckers etc? You’ve certainly participated in many off topic discussions, this being one of them. Would you personally prefer to keep things guitar only? Getting rid of everything else would certainly make the site more easy to navigate. Plus it would make it so much easier to get to know the 4 people that actually remain to participate after they’ve joined to post a query about the value of a guitar the intend to sell or buy.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Hmmm, sarcasm...who was it who said it was the lazy tool of a weak mind.....may have been the weak tool of a lazy mind....oh well either way.
> 
> Yes, I do understand that, thank you.
> 
> ...


Considering in the past that you were a strong component in deleting the Pundit, I could also accuse you of being weak minded as in the inability to accept or tolerate things you can`t comprehend.

For me, the Pundit was about being faced with things that made one uncomfortable and then trying to understand the relevance and importance.

i didn`t assume you were weak minded, at first. I just thought you came to gloat, and hide your intention with other words. But if you want to hand out insults be my guest...virtue and indirect insults are the mainstream social component of communication for alot of people these days. Did I spell anything incorrectly?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Hmmm, sarcasm...who was it who said it was the lazy tool of a weak mind.....may have been the weak tool of a lazy mind....oh well either way.
> 
> Yes, I do understand that, thank you.
> 
> ...


I think what was said, was some of us would_ hardly ever_ come here.
I for one, wouldn’t be here often. I don’t work in the industry either as a musician or making/selling guitars. I have many interests/hobbies, so I wouldnt have reason to come here strictly for guitars, very often.
I can hang around my sports car forums, watch forums, bikes, deal forums, FB guitar (or other) groups, etc.
Guitars aren’t that big of a part of my life and frankly, you guys don’t even like the same music as me for the most part lol.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Torstar-owned tech company VerticalScope goes public at $22 a share VerticalScope went public 2 weeks ago. There was a lot of content in Political that would not stand public scrutiny, ESPECIALLY AS they are part of a self described progressive organization, TorStar/Toronto Star. Most content in Political would be considered to be contrary to their agenda. It was a predictable move.


----------

